# ef 24-105mm f/4 II review by Martin Bailey



## YuengLinger (Nov 11, 2016)

At least a few reviews are showing up. Doesn't look like he got his in a kit.

https://www.martinbaileyphotography.com/2016/11/07/canon-ef24-105mm-f4l-is-ii-lens-review-podcast-548/

I still think version I is a good value, but the refresh is definitely welcome. I know Canon's IS has improved significantly in the past five years or so. Why didn't the reviewer mention it at all???


----------



## Stu_bert (Nov 12, 2016)

No idea, and a good point...

Also, although he was a day later, there's another thread about it here 

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=31269.0


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 12, 2016)

To me it isn't clear whether Bailey was comparing to the original ef 24-70mm f/2.8 or version II.

I'm assuming he was comparing to Version I, as he never mentions II, and this would make more sense in terms of the sharpness comparison.

I think better IS was one of the key hopes for the new 24-105mm!


----------



## dak723 (Nov 12, 2016)

No, he is comparing it to version II. He mentions this numerous times in the comments section.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Nov 12, 2016)

dak723 said:


> No, he is comparing it to version II. He mentions this numerous times in the comments section.



Yea he states it in the review a few times..


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 12, 2016)

Ok, now I see it. That is some claim!


----------

